# Anglesey Hussars tack stolen



## mypegasus (1 August 2015)

I don't think anyone has posted this - the group is fairly local to where I am based.  Just thought that should post in case anyone is offered any of the tack.

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/anglesey-hussars-horse-theft-equipment-9757517

Details of items taken

http://www.north-wales.police.uk/news-and-appeals/theft-of-horse-equipment-anglesey.aspx


----------



## sunshine100* (1 August 2015)

hi in northampton we have northants pony watch-does your area have something like that?


----------



## mypegasus (1 August 2015)

I think they've posted the information in various places reasonably certain that have horse watch or equivalent and they'll have been informed.  I just thought that it would be useful sharing on here too.


----------

